# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Farm & reserve

## Jared

I would of like to have seen some reptiles on this beautiful sunny day but as we have just come out of winter my chances were slim, but I did manage to find a few other cool little animals! I followed some echidna diggings for a while but unfortunately he was long gone, the kangaroos were to far away and alert for me to get any photos of and didnt see any koalas but after listening a waiting I eventually found some southern brown tree frogs and a wallaby (which is hard to see in the 4th photo) down at the reserve, the striped marsh frogs were too elusive for me today! Corellas and usually galahs are always up for a photo  :Smile:  and the hole is a wombats. When I get my new camera I will go down at night and see if I can get some photos of sugar gliders, wombats and ringtail/brushtail possums. Looking forward to exploring the reserve a little bit more to see if I can get. Some great photographs as it is only 5 minutes by quad bike!

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for share, like the first photo  :Smile:  !

----------


## Jared

Thanks! He was calling very loudly so wasn't to hard to find, then he just posed for me  :Smile:

----------


## Gorgonopsia

Thanks for sharing!
You talk about echidnas... have you ever seen one? Echidnas, koalas, wombats... sounds really exotic for us  :Smile:

----------


## Jared

Yeah, around my area have seen about 20 or so we had one under our house once. At night wombats you will see a lot and koalas if you know where to look are easy to find  :Smile:  this is one I found earlier this year.

----------


## Delivor

Lol I could never imagine to look up a tree and see a small teddy bear. And wombats are my favorite kind of marsupial. I would love to go on an expedition to australia and see all the marsupials with my eyes.

Thanks for the share!

----------


## Jared

Today i went to the reserve and found this very beautiful and at ease! Australian Copperhead, sat with him/her for half an hour and couldn't of been happier with it  :Smile:

----------


## taniaaust1

I think I'll forgo sitting with a snake like that.

My favourite meditation place which had a stream which goes throu it at a place in which its rare for anyone to go to (its a forgotten reserve which has a well hidden enterance). One time I was meditating there and a HUGE snake came up out from the river area.  I was actually in so awe of this snakes size and its strange blue colouring that all I could do is sit there and stare at it (thought I was imaging it at first as the snake was so strange.. it took me to see how it was flattening the dry grass as it went past for me to really absorb that this snake was real).

This snake was sky blue in colour with some very pale grey stripes on it if Im remembering it correctly. I went throu all the Aussie snakes trying to work out what it was and the closest I could come to it in its colouring was a type of queensland python is meant to be the most vivid coloured snake in Aust but thing is Im also in Sth Aust so those shouldnt be here.  Im not thou sure if it was even that one thou but it was none of the SA snakes.

This snake was sooo big that its body was as thick as my whole hand in length, the snake maybe could of ate me it was that big! It had a huge head. I wonder if it was some exotic dumped pet which had grown huge or maybe something very rare but one would think if it was something not yet known something that outstanding and big would of been discovered before now (but with that being said, my ex did see in our area one time an marsurpial whichwas near a large roadside drain, playing in moonlight something which is supposed to be extinct or near extinct and actually was in my country town at the time, township area).

----------


## Jared

Im not very familiar with what pythons live in SA mainly interested in the venomous kind, that is defiantly very interesting though. Thanks for sharing that story though I'll look into the species around that area!

----------


## taniaaust1

> Im not very familiar with what pythons live in SA mainly interested in the venomous kind, that is defiantly very interesting though. Thanks for sharing that story though I'll look into the species around that area!


I was living South of Adelaide, on snake maps, there is supposed to be no python breeds South of Adelaide at all or even close to Adelaide The Reptiles of Australia, Python page (All the SA snakes generally tend to be venonous). According to that website.. there are only two python breeds in the Sth Australia. (The Woma python one of the 2 pythons in this state, is striped thou completely wrong colour to what I saw but it does grow big enough to be the right size. "However Womas from South Australia grow much larger to about 2.7 metres (9ft)." Woma Python 

Seeing you love venous snakes, you would of loved to have seen a King Brown I saw one time while driving down a dirt road as I often did to take country shortcuts.. it was crossing the road in front of me. I always wish I'd had a camera on me at the time as I would of had to take a photo for people to believe the size of this one. This brown snake, King Brown I assume was so big, I was scared of it in the car lol. (I grew up on a farm so are used to snakes..but this one shook my nerves, in car or not). I actually backed my car up and and drive back the way I came, I felt the hump of it would of been too big to drive over even if I'd wanted to, it would of been like hitting a big rock. I ended up having to go 9 miles back the way I came to take a different route to my location.. I was so freaked out by the size that I wasnt about to sit around and wait for it to finish crossing.

Its body was going nearly the whole way across dirt road (2 laned sized road.. it was only about 30 cms from covering whole road but with more of its body ..who knows how much, in the grass). It was close to a dairy and I actually wondered when I saw that whether they had lost any calves (I honesty thought this thing could possibly eat a newborn calf. It would of been competition for some of those huge amazon snakes. I was looking at well over 4m of huge snake which looked like it still could of had lots of body still to come out of the grass. I think this snake could of made some kind of SA record (If there is anyone here from SA who reads this post and wonders where this was seen.. this giant King Brown snake was out at Milang).

This one would of had to have been the biggest snake Ive even seen.. (thou the other I mentioned before was huge too,  this one had at least an extra metre or so on the other one.

----------

